

Will your startup succeed? [Infographic] - AnnaVital
http://fundersandfounders.com/how-to-tell-a-successful-startup/
As told by VCs and Angel investors
======
vshyshov
Great diagram! But I think some of the points are in the wrong ven locations.
"Will a lot of people buy this?" should probably be in the 'Market
Opportunity' and Product' section and vice versa for the others.

~~~
AnnaVital
the question in the two-element intersections, if answered positively, is what
moves you into the three-element success category - Cheers!

------
zoowar
Yeah, that's not how venn diagrams work.

~~~
FnF
Oh, really? How does it work?

------
FnF
cool

